# Case Tractors



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Will attempt my first try at posting pictures to tractor forum since it has come up. In August of 2005 during the local threshing bee I lined up most of my running tractors.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Threshing%20Bee%202005/100-0084_IMG.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


from left to right how many of these can you identify.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Threshing%20Bee%202005/100-0082_IMG.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

here is a second change to identify these Case tractors


and of coarse I got to add afew IH? Mccormick tractors.
Now here are some IH?Mccormick tractors to identify also.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Threshing%20Bee%202005/100-0048_IMG.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

Enjoy the pictures and have fun identifying the tractors.
caseman-d


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Try this CM-d
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Threshing Bee 2005/100-0048_IMG.jpg


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Well here it comes !! Good job CM-d you got it!! To who ever cares when I try to unravel the problems encountered by a poster is having with publishing pictures and then I am limited to a 5 minute edit time and (it takes a minute or two to see what the error was and by the time I am able to cure it with the correct coding Along comes this gem on my own effort to help the cure the original problem)!!
"I am not authorizied to edit my post after 5 minutes!!"

Yes it now looks like I screwed up!! And now I can't even rectify my own error let alone fix/help the poster!!! 

I see no reason to restrict the edit to a brief period for a Moderator!!!!
I did get a reprieve from 3 min to 5 min!! But that is of little help when you need to track down the inherent cause!!

Please explain the restriction to begin with!!! I promise that I won't edit the words "I did" to "You Did"!!!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Well here it comes !! Good job CM-d you got it!! To who ever cares when I try to unravel the problems encountered by a poster is having with publishing pictures and then I am limited to a 5 minute edit time and (it takes a minute or two to see what the error was and by the time I am able to cure it with the correct coding Along comes this gem on my own effort to help the cure the original problem)!!
> "I am not authorizied to edit my post after 5 minutes!!"
> 
> ...


I do not know why the restiction, especially for a moderator. I had an error and by the time I submitted it, it loaded and I had to reconnect i was past the 5 minutes. I even tried to delete the other post as I didn't realize I did a double post and it said I wasn't authorzed to do it. Thought that was part of the moderators job. So admin if you see this post I would like this post moved off the Case board to the moderators board if we have one. Hope yoou don't mind Archdean. I was surprised I editted my post, maybe because I did it twice.
caseman-d


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't mind at all but this is the second time I asked for this to be corrected!! Thanks for agreeing!!
Dean


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I tried to edit a couple of my own posts and wasn't allowed to at all!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

OOH, ya got me on the Case ones! I'd say the Farmall, on the far right in the second photo, is a 400, maybe a 450!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Well Caseman I am more than happy to take a WAG on some of those tractors.

In the first pic it looks like the second one from the left looks like a SC maybe a DC the others are VAC's?

In the second pic the big one with the cab looks like a 900 and the others are varous hundred series (couple 700's etc) though I can't tell which is which


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry guys!  I thought I had this problem fixed. I found some more settings that had been unchanged from the old TF. Try it now. It should work. Let me know if there is still a problem.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *OOH, ya got me on the Case ones! I'd say the Farmall, on the far right in the second photo, is a 400, maybe a 450! *


Fordfarm, There is a IH 400 in the photo, but not on the far right, I also have this posted on the Farmall IH board. Study up and guess again  
caseman+d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Well Caseman I am more than happy to take a WAG on some of those tractors.
> 
> In the first pic it looks like the second one from the left looks like a SC maybe a DC the others are VAC's?
> ...


Chrp,
There is a DC, but no VAC's in the first row. Second row the one with cab is a 900, there is one 700(can you pin point it?). I think I have posted most of of these tractors in the past. Study up and guess again.
caseman-d


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

350 wheatland or Utility?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you guys try to edit your posts so I can verify the problem is fixed? Thanks.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Randy I did that today and it said I had 30 minutes to do an edit!!

So I went to 3min to 5 min and you now have uped it to 30 min!! , thats good for this guy!!

vBulletin Message 
The administrator has specified that you can only edit messages for 30 minutes after you have posted. This limit has expired, so you must contact the administrator to make alterations on your message.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The 30 minute limit does not apply to the mods. Or at least that is what the change was suppose to have done. Mods are supposed to be able to edit their posts and posts in their sections. If that is not the case, I am still working on it.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

It's not the case for me as i showed you my response !!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Speaking of sections I notice that we still have an orphaned Kubota section/ L&G/ Should it be crying for a paternal daddy, I would like to Shepard it's formative upbringing!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Done!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

BATTER UP....2 STRIKES ---------- BOTTOM OF 9TH.

BATTER, BATTER SWING!!!!!!! 

gethome


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *BATTER UP....2 STRIKES ---------- BOTTOM OF 9TH.
> 
> BATTER, BATTER SWING!!!!!!!
> ...


For having been criticized as the King of cryptology! I can now defer to you Andy!!tiphat 

Should I read that as? This is my third potential strike??:dazed:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Will attempt my first try at posting pictures to tractor forum since it has come up. In August of 2005 during the local threshing bee I lined up most of my running tractors.
> 
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/Threshing%20Bee%202005/100-0084_IMG.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">
> ...


OK, here are the answers from L to R: Case Swith a NCM Case wire tie baier, Case DC-3, Case D, Case D, and a Case D LP.

Second picture L to R: 1958 Case 800 row crop, 1959 Case 700 orchard, 1957 Case 600, 1957 Case 900, 1957 Case 900, 1959 Case 900B. Will post the answers on the IH tractors on the farmall board


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow, Case. How long have you been collecting Case tractors and how in the heck do you transport and display all of those tractors at an event? Is it on or near your own property? Really amazing collection there. How does the harsh conditions of South Dakota play on those tractors and tractors in general? Do you have major starting problems and what about rusting?

Thanks for sharing!
:tractorsm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OleGrandWizard _
> *Wow, Case. How long have you been collecting Case tractors and how in the heck do you transport and display all of those tractors at an event? Is it on or near your own property? Really amazing collection there. How does the harsh conditions of South Dakota play on those tractors and tractors in general? Do you have major starting problems and what about rusting?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> :tractorsm *


OleGrandWizard,
I have been collecting Case tractors for almost 6 years. It started out with the Case 800 and then a Case D which is a story in it's self. There is a old post that explains the story on the Case D. I forget what the post was but it is a 2 part story. I will try to find it and let you know which one it is.

I was lucky enough that the club that I'm a member at would let me store my tractors there. I would line them up in a back row like the above pictures. I broke down and bought a place where I could store and keep my tractors. I plan to display at there new home. I may haul a couple back for the show in August, not sure yet. I have sold several, bought more back. I have sold tractor that have gone to New York, MN, WI, WY, SD, and central part of Ontario Canada. I have bought tractors from all area's to including Canada.

We are very lucky as ve don't have a high humid weather. Tractor can sit out in the weather many years before you get into major rust problems. Now that I have a shop I hope to get a few of them painted up. Thanks for posting and visiting the Case board. Hopefully I will get some more picture sites posted as I have lots pictures. Hope to see more post from you.
caseman-d


----------

